# Besoin d'une information fiable retrait agrément



## Mimipoupina (20 Octobre 2022)

Je vous copie le message d'une maman de ma ville si quelqu'un sait car le RPE et la PMI ne savent pas apparemment  : 

Mon enfant est gardé par une assistante maternelle dont l'agrément a été retiré il y a plusieurs jours déjà pour des faits assez graves. La PMI m'a informé par téléphone à ce moment-là, mais m'a dit que je ne pourrai envoyer le courrier de licenciement qu'une fois leur notification par lettre AR aurait été reçue. Or je ne l'ai reçu qu'aujourd'hui ... 
Sur le site de Pajemploi et sur service-public.fr, il est indiqué que :
"Les services du département doivent notifier à l'employeur la suspension, la modification ou le retrait de l'agrément de l'assistante maternelle.
La suspension ou le retrait de l'agrément s'impose au salarié et à l'employeur.
À partir de cette notification, l'enfant ne peut plus être confié à l'assistante maternelle.
Le particulier employeur notifie à l'assistant maternel par lettre recommandée avec AR ou par lettre remise en main propre contre décharge le retrait forcé de l'enfant. Celui-ci prend effet à la date de notification de la  suspension, de la modification ou du retrait de l'agrément par les  services du département.
Le contrat de travail de l'assistante maternelle est alors rompu sans préavis, ni indemnité de rupture."

La question est donc : j'ai reçu le courrier du département aujourd'hui, mais je n'ai plus mis mon enfant chez l'AM depuis que la PMI m'a appelé puisqu'ils m'ont dit que la suspension était immédiate... A quelle date dois-je arrêter le contrat ? Si je lis bien les sites officiels, c'est la date de notification (donc semaine dernière) que je dois indiquer, mais dans les modèles de lettre de licenciement pour suspension d'agrément, il est indiqué "à la date de la première présentation du courrier"....
Quelqu'un aurait-il l'expérience de ce cas et saurait-il me conseiller ? 

Bonne journée à vous tous et merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

la date de fin de contrat pour retrait d'agrément ou faute grave ou lourde est immédiate dans votre cas la date du premier appel de la PMI


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Voici ce que j’ ai trouvé 

« Le retrait ou la suspension de l’agrément nécessite de rompre le contrat

_En cas de suspension, de retrait ou de non-renouvellement de l’agrément de votre assistante maternelle, vous DEVEZ rompre le contrat, quelle que soit votre volonté de continuer à travailler avec cette nounou. Ce licenciement pour retrait ou suspension d’agrément s’impose à vous.

A noter : vous pouvez cependant réembaucher par la suite cette personne pour être garde d’enfants à domicile, à VOTRE domicile mais ce sera un nouveau contrat, avec de nouvelles conditions de travail, de rémunération etc »_


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

« *Le retrait d'agrément*

 Si la situation de l'assistante ou de l'assistant maternel est devenue incompatible à l'accueil des mineurs, (enfants en danger ou en risque de l'être), le Président du Département peut retirer ou porter une restriction à l'agrément après avis de la C.C.P.D.

L'assistante ou l'assistant  maternel est  informé 15  jours  avant l'examen de  son  dossier  par  la commission. Il ou elle peut faire part de ses observations par écrit, participer à la séance et/ou se faire  représenter.

Si  le  retrait  d'agrément  est  décidé,  il  est  notifié à  l'assistant ou l'assistante maternelle et aux  parents.

 La  Commission  Consultative  Paritaire  est  composée  en  nombre  égal  de  représentants  du Département et de représentants élus des assistantes et assistants maternels.


*Conséquences sur le contrat de travail*

La suspension ou le retrait de l'agrément s'impose au salarié et à l'employeur. L'employeur n'est pas responsable de la rupture du contrat.
Dans ce cas, le contrat se trouve rompu sans préavis. »


📌 *Attendre les avis des collègues ...*


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

je relève une phrase qui me paraît bizarre je sais que la PMI et le RPE sont pas souvent des lanternes mais de là,à dire qu'ils ont pas pue informé ça me paraît bizarre


----------



## Mimipoupina (21 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai conseillé à cette maman d'appeler le RPE et une autre personne lui a conseillé de joindre la PMI,velle nous a répondu à toutes les 2 que ni l'un ni l'autre ne connaissais la réponse légale ... de toute façon depuis hier soir j'imagine qu'elle a trouvé une solution pour sa lettre


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

ils ne veulent pas se "mouiller" .... comme dab ...🙁😠


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

Mimipoupina a dit: 


> Moi j'ai conseillé à cette maman d'appeler le RPE et une autre personne lui a conseillé de joindre la PMI,velle nous a répondu à toutes les 2 que ni l'un ni l'autre ne connaissais la réponse légale ... de toute façon depuis hier soir j'imagine qu'elle a trouvé une solution pour sa lettre


et pourtant ils sont dans l'obligations de la connaître ils sont censé protégé l'enfant donc si il y a retrait d'agrément c'st qu'il y a faute grave envers l'enfant donc "enfant en danger"  moi j'en avertirai le conseil départemental que ni la PMI ni le RAM n'a sue m'informé


----------



## LAPIN (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, le mieux pour l'assistante maternelle , c'est qu'elle engage un avocat pour la défendre et l'aider dans ses démarches.  L'avocat connaît les lois, la pmi non ! ( expérience en CCPD)


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

En effet c'est un peu relou comme situation.
D'un côté un appel téléphonique (pas de preuve alors?) de la PMI ou du CD qui dit bien que c'est tout de suite qu'elle ne peut plus y mettre son enfant. Imaginons que la date du coup de téléphone c'est le 5 octobre au soir et donc qu'à partir du 6/10 plus d'acceuil possible. Mais qu'est ce qui prouve que c'est vrai, que c'est bien la PMI qui en donne l'ordre? Un appel frauduleux est toujours possible.
D'un autre côté elle aussi informée qu'elle ne peut entammer la procédure de rupture forcée qu'à reception de la lettre RAR (preuve écrite du retrait d'Agrément). Imaginons que le RAR arrive le 10/10. Est ce que le PE est censé payer l'AM du 6 au 10?
Je dirais qu'est il écrit dans cette lettre du CD?
Si cette lettre mentionne bien que le retrait effectif de l'Agrément c'est à partir du 6/10 il est peut être possible de faire le courrier RAR le 10/10 en précisant que le contrat a été rompu dès le 06/10 comme le prouve la copie de la lettre du CD ci-joint? Ce d'autant plus que si l'AM n'a plus d'Agrément, à partir du 6/10 les PE ne risquent ils pas de devoir regler les cotisation et ne pas percevoir de CMG?
Si la lettre du CD ne mentionne que le retrait d'Agrément n'est effectif qu'à reception de cette lettre là je crains que l'AM puisse demander à être payée du 6 au 10 en absence pour convenance personnelle.
Perso j'aurais demandé à la PMI qu'elle me fasse au moins un mail d'information pour avoir une trace écrite en attendant le RAR.


----------

